# Variablen ausrichten für Übertragung



## blacksh33p (19. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

übersetzte hier gerade ein Skrit aus Python nach Java....
Muss hier einen Header encodieren und folgender Befehlt taucht auf:

return pack('<I', header)

Ich habe leider nicht viel Ahnung von Python, aber er richtet wohl eine Integer Variable nach rechts aus, so dass links die Nullen
aufgefüllt werden (Bitform). Bitte gern korrigieren.

Wie kann ich nun am geschicktesten in Java eine Variable ausrichten bzw. das Paketformat angeben?

grüße Marcel


----------



## hemeroc (19. Mrz 2010)

Ich nehm mal an du meinst Bit-Operatoren.
Informationen dazu findest du hier Bitwise and Bit Shift Operators (The Java™ Tutorials > Learning the Java Language > Language Basics) ich kenn mich damit leider selber recht wenig aus.
LG
Hemeroc


----------



## Gast2 (23. Mrz 2010)

Nein, das pack() Modul encodiert nur den String anders:

7.3. struct ? Interpret strings as packed binary data &mdash; Python v2.6.5 documentation

'<I' heißt nur: little-endian unsigned int


----------

